# מחפש משתלה, עציצים למרכז שולחן, כאלו.



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

מחפש משתלה, עציצים למרכז שולחן, כאלו. 
מישהי מכירה? 

הרעיון הוא לשים במרכז השולחן עציץ יפה (אחד גדול, או 2-3 קטנים), במקום להסתבך עם סידורי פרחים ומי אוסף את הוואזות בסיום האירוע. 

אשמח לרעיונות בנושא. פתוח להצעות נוספות. 

אירוע צהריים - נרות פחות רלוונטיים.

תודה


----------



## ronitvas (7/10/13)

רעיון 
אתם יכולים לשים עציצי תבלין קטנים עם פתקים "תודה שבאתם" וככה אתם סוגרים את הפינה של המתנות לאורחים.
חוצמזה, יש עציצי פלפלים קטנים צבעוניים ומקסימים. הם ממש מוסיפים צבע לשולחן. לא יודעת אם יש להשיג אותם בעונה שאתם מתחתנים, אבל אני הייתי בודקת


----------



## ronitvas (7/10/13)

הנה דוגמה  http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=favors pepper plant


----------



## דורמורי (8/10/13)

הרעיון נשקל בעבר... מחפשים משהו אחר קצת 
עציץ גדול ודומיננטי. אין משהו בארה"ב שאת יכולה לשלוח? איזה עץ מייפל מוורמונט או משהו דומה?


----------



## Sofi Sh (7/10/13)

מה עם משהו כזה?  http://www.pinterest.com/pin/208995238930730915/
(מתישהו אני אלמד להוסיף לינק בצורה נורמלית)

לדעתי זה יכול להיות מקסים לחתונת צהריים, מתנצלת מראש שזה לא עציץ...
לעציצים עלו פה בעבר רעיונות לעציצים פשוטים עטופים בבד או צבועים בצבע גיר שאפשר לכתוב עליו- זה די קל ליישום. לגבי משתלות ספציפיות- לצערי לא מכירה במרכז...


----------



## זברה28 (7/10/13)

עוד רעיון 
כל מרכז שולחן יקושט בעצים ננסיים בעלי נושא שונה: שולחן עם עצי האושר, עצי אהבה, עצי כסף, אושר וכו'.


----------



## דורמורי (8/10/13)

תודה. אני מחפש משהו כזה - 
לא מתנות לאורחים. החלטנו בשלב מסוים שנסתפק במגנטים. 

מחפש עציץ דומיננטי מספיק שיהיה ממורכז באמצע השולחן (הלא קטן). קניתי במקרה מתנת חגים עת בונסאי קטן ומגניב כזה, בכלי מחרסינה. נגמר למשתלה בה קניתי אותו. 

כמו כן, מעבר לרעיונות היפים שהעליתם, אני צריך המלצה קונקרטית (שם, מיקום) למשתלה טובה ברדיוס מרחק 30-40 דקות מתל אביב, 

וזה ממש לטווח זמן קרוב. 

תודה שוב


----------



## Shmutzi (8/10/13)

יש את Flower Line 
אמנם לא מדובר בפרחים אמיתיים אך יש לה עציצים מחרסינה כמו שתיארת,
ובכל מקרה יש לה עוד המון אפשרויות אז אולי תוכל לקבל ממנה רעיונות או למצוא משהו אחר שיהיה לטעמכם. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/flower-line-מתנות-חפצי-נוי-ופרחים-לעד/200549945873 

עוד רעיון הוא ליצור קשר עם כל מיני מקומות של מתנות קד"מ, בד"כ יש להם עציצי בונסאי. 

בהצלחה


----------



## דורמורי (9/10/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ייבדק.


----------



## orangeada (8/10/13)

תכלס זה תלוי בעונה 
אם מתחתנים בחורף- אפשר רקפות או כלניות או צבעוניים וכאלה..
בקיץ יש פרחים אחרים מן הסתם. אני ראיתי בקיץ אירוע עם עציצים שהפרחים שלו הם קטנטנים צהובים או קטנים כתומים.. לא יודעת מהו ובאיזה גוונים נוספים הוא מגיע.. בטח במשתלה ידעו לכוון אותך. 

לגבי המלצות למשתלות- באיזה איזור?


----------



## דורמורי (8/10/13)

אזור המרכז רבתי. תודה!


----------



## כלות אורבניות (8/10/13)

חשבת על השכרת עציצים במקום קנייה? 
יש לנו המלצה על חברה שמשכירה עציצים לאירועים. הם נמצאים בבית יצחק אך עובדים גם באזור ת"א.
במידה וזה מעניין אותך נשמח לתת את כל הפרטים במסר פרטי.

הדבר היחידי שצריך לחשוב עליו זה איך למנוע מהדודות לקחת את העציצים הביתה


----------



## דורמורי (8/10/13)

השכרה - רעיון טוב. אשמח למסר ממך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במשתלה שהייתי בה  פשוט לא היו 20-30 דברים תואמים, מעציצים יפים. אז זה היה נראה כמו בלאגן וגן ילדים כזה בעין (מלא צבעים שונים).
מחכה למסר בפרטי.. תודה.


----------



## כלות אורבניות (9/10/13)

שלחנו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/10/13)

לפני החתונה שקלתי לשכור סחלבים 
אבל בסוף ויתרתי. 
ראיתי שיש כמה חברות שמציעות את השירות הזה- אתה יכול לחפש ב-Google "השכרת סחלבים לאירועים". 
האמת שאחת הסיבות לויתור על הרעיון הייתה חוסר רצון להתעסק עם שינוע עציצים ביום החתונה. 
למיטב זכרוני, המחיר היה בערך 79 ש"ח לסחלב (אין לי מושג איך אני זוכרת את זה- אבל אני זוכרת בבירור).


----------



## דורמורי (10/10/13)

תודה-הסתדרתי- והמלצה (לא נחכה לקרדיטים..) 
היי ותודה למסייעות המהירות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה שעשיתי בסוף - 

השגנו (בהשכרה די זולה) וואזות יפות וגבוהות ממישהי שעוסקת בזה. 
פרחים - ופה ההמלצה החמה שאני כל כך מבסוט מהמציאה הזאת: 

יש מקום שמעסיק מוגבלים, אנשים ברמות פיגור שונות ואף אוטיזם (בתפקוד גבוה מאוד, יחסית) בראש העין שנקרא 'זר עוזר'. אחרי שיחת טלפון אדיבה איתם, וכשיש לי תמונה בראש ובווטסאפ של מה אנחנו (כלומר, היא) רוצים, קפצתי לסגור איתם. 

הזר יפה ויש להם שם אשת מקצוע שמנהלת את הנושא הזה, מחירים נוחים, מטרה טובה - כל הכסף הולך למשכורות החבר'ה שמייצרים את המתנות, זרים, קרמיקה, כל מה שהם עושים שם, מה עוד צריך.

הם קיבלו את תאריך החתונה ויכינו את הזרים לערב קודם. עכשיו רק נשאר לסגור את הלוגיסטיקה הכרוכה בעניין. 

(ואחרי האירוע אני אספר איך זה נראה גם בפועל...)


----------



## Bobbachka (9/10/13)

יש באיקאה 
עצי בונסאי קטנים מקסימים בעלות של 20 ש"ח ליחידה.
הם בעציץ פושטי אבל נכנסים בהתאמה לעציצי החרסינה הצבעוניים שלהם- שעולים חמישה שקלים....


----------



## דורמורי (9/10/13)

נשמע מעניין, ייבדק. תנקס


----------

